# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Newbie want to honeymoon to Asia

## Asia

Hello there, first post here, i just want to know, where i can spend my honeymoon, im from Indonesia, hope i can travel to Asia, and how much estimated cost?thank you so much

----------


## jason

China is the best country in Asia for honeymoon and it has lots of attractive places to visit. Moreover, below is the website to find the cost of this tour:

http://www.skyscanner.net/flights-fr...indonesia.html

Best Regards,

----------


## GFI

Try visiting Singapore which is pretty good attraction in Asia for honeymooners. The county has unique culture outstanding beauty with lots of popular destinations which attract tourist like Sentosa, Singapore Zoo, Universal Studios, Chinatown and Boat Quay are the main tourist’s attraction.
I’d definitely recommend travelers to take a tour towards this place.

----------


## Marry

If you want lush green places then visit Thailand, Malaysia and Maldives which are best for honeymoon couples.

----------


## Cheeredkopler

It’s really great posts.

----------


## MERING

Good post...

----------

